# Little River Inlet/Jetties



## mahislayer050 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone have any reports from little river inlet or l.r.i jetties? Going tomorrow and looking for any tips or reports... gonna try for trout/reds/flounder and maybe troll a little for some spanish.... any advice on the above? thanks in advance and tight lines to all


----------

